# Charles Ro Mfg M.O.W. car question



## PAWS_CEO (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello All,
I was given a 4 car set of UP M.O.W. cars made by Charles Ro Mfg. I would like to get any info available about them. Such as when did they come out, how many were in the set, what scale are they...etc. The four I have are #s 907301 Engineering car, 907320 flat car, 907345 work caboose, and 907401 Power & Light car. Thanks, Joe


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

They have been out for a long time, at least 20 years, if not longer. The scale is 1:24.

I don't think that they ever were a set, they were sold individually. There is also a rotary snow plow. 

There are 12 different cars available.

Go to the USA Trains website to learn more about the series.

http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainswork.html

Chuck


----------



## PAWS_CEO (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for that link Chuck. It's exactly the info I was looking for. 
Joe


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The rotary plow came in sound and non sound versions and is for show only, it will not throw snow. Be sure to lube the motor bushings/bearings.


----------

